# :/ tumor



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

male mouse has a lump on his bottom. His penis is oozing slime and he looks like hes in a great deal of pain. Is there anyone who can open me up to the culling section? It would be greatly appreciated.

oh meece.  they are so short lived!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I pm'ed you.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

salemouse said:


> male mouse has a lump on his bottom. His penis is oozing slime and he looks like hes in a great deal of pain. Is there anyone who can open me up to the culling section? It would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> oh meece.  they are so short lived!


It might be a little bit off-topic, but this is the reason why I think even showmice are not only "livestock", which just need to be healthy for a short period until they have won a price and reproduced. 
At least for *me* breeding for good health and a long live is more important than a quick improvement of type.

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------

